# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  awmn routers transparency

## mikemtb

για να μην υπαρχουν παρεξηγησεις και κρυφα παιχνιδια routing/firewall πισω απο την πλατη ωσων γουσταρουν το χομπι ακομα, προτεινω να δημιουργηθει ενα account με read δικαιωματα σε ολους τους ρουτερ μας.
οποιος δεν εχει να κρυψει κατι, ας προσελθει.
user: awmn 
password: awmn

ξεκινω
10.70.60.1
10.70.66.1
10.70.67.1
10.70.177.1
10.70.181.1
10.70.184.1
10.70.185.1
10.70.186.1
10.70.192.1
10.70.198.1
10.70.199.1
10.24.60.1
10.24.70.1

για να σας δω, ποιος εχει @@

----------


## mikemtb

Up 1

----------


## mikemtb

Up 2

----------


## mikemtb

Βλέπω κανένας εκ των εμπλεκομένων σε διαξιφισμούς περί "μπλοκαρίσματος/περίεργων φαινομένων στο ελεύθερο routing" δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να ανοίξει τα χαρτιά του. 
Αυτό για εμένα σημαίνει ενα: ΣΥΝΕΝΟΧΉ

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

Μηχάλη καλησπερα.

Τι εννοείς με την φράση ----> εμπλεκομένων σε διαξιφισμούς περί "μπλοκαρίσματος/περίεργων φαινομένων στο ελεύθερο routing" ?

Σίγουρα αρκετός κόσμος από την κοινότητα AWMN, έχει προσωπικές ρυθμίσεις από εσωτερικά δίκτυα που σίγουρα δεν επηρεάζουν την δρομολόγηση του AWMN, οι οποίοι μάλλον δεν θέλουν να τα διαβάζει ο κάθε ένας....

Ένας από αυτούς είμαι κι εγώ.

Ως αναφορά στο ρουτινκ του AWMN δικτύου μας, φίλτρα που εφαρμόζω σε μένα αλλά και παντού σε κόμβους σχετικά με την δρομολόγηση, είναι τα εξής :




> /routing filter
> add action=accept bgp-as-path-length=0-50 chain=awmn disabled=no invert-match=\
> no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=32 set-bgp-prepend-path=""
> add action=accept bgp-as-path-length=0-50 chain=awmn disabled=no invert-match=\
> no prefix=10.0.0.0/8 prefix-length=9-24 set-bgp-prepend-path=""
> add action=discard chain=awmn disabled=no invert-match=no prefix=0.0.0.0/0 \
> prefix-length=0-32 set-bgp-prepend-path=""


Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.
senius

----------


## nvak

> ... αρκετός κόσμος από την κοινότητα AWMN, έχει προσωπικές ρυθμίσεις από εσωτερικά δίκτυα που σίγουρα δεν επηρεάζουν την δρομολόγηση του AWMN, οι οποίοι μάλλον δεν θέλουν να τα διαβάζει ο κάθε ένας....


Το σωστό είναι αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις για τα εσωτερικά δίκτυα, να μην βρίσκονται στους router που δρομολογούν την κίνηση του awmn.

Ο mikemtb προτείνει κάτι που θα διευκολύνει πολύ τον εντοπισμό προβλημάτων που στην πλειοψηφία τους δεν κρύβουν καμία κακιά πρόθεση, αλλά μπορούν άνετα να οδηγήσουν σε παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## gas

Μιχαλη η προταση σου ειναι προς τη σωστη κατευθυνση οσον αφορα τη διαφανεια στους κομβους που ρουταρουν κινηση στο AWMN και οπως πολυ σωστα επισημαινει και ο Νικος. Ισως ομως καποιοι εχουν και καποιες προσωπικες ρυθμισεις που αφορουν το εσωτερικο τους δικτυο και δεν θελουν να ειναι γνωστες. Ενα πρωτο βημα παντως ειναι ολοι να δωσουμε προσβαση στη superquagga η οποια συλλεγοντας πληροφοριες που αφορουν αποκλειστικα και μονο το routing αποκαλυπτει τις ευπαθεις τα προβληματα αλλα και τις κακοπονηριες ορισμενων.

----------


## mikemtb

> Σωστό το μπαρμπούνι!!!


Ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ydin

> για να μην υπαρχουν παρεξηγησεις και κρυφα παιχνιδια routing/firewall πισω απο την πλατη ωσων γουσταρουν το χομπι ακομα, προτεινω να δημιουργηθει ενα account με read δικαιωματα σε ολους τους ρουτερ μας.
> οποιος δεν εχει να κρυψει κατι, ας προσελθει.
> user: awmn 
> password: awmn
> 
> ξεκινω
> 10.70.60.1
> 10.70.66.1
> 10.70.67.1
> ...



Βαλε και εμενα στην λιστα 10.24.66.15
ΚΑI 
Προτεινω α) να γινει sticky Καπου , β) να μην επιτρεπονται τα posts για να μην γεμισει ανουσια μηνυμητα.

----------


## romias

To openwrt δεν έχει δυνατότητα πολλαπλών λογαριασμών οπότε δεν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω σόρυ. Παρόλα αυτά ο κόμβος μου είναι στην super quagga. Καλή κίνηση όμως.

----------

